# My Qwest?



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

New item on my HR20 Menu this morning called "My Qwest". Anyone know what this is about?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Duplicate...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182175


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Just checked menu, not there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Just checked menu, not there.


It will only appear for those people who are co-customers of Quest and DIRECTV. I do not have any information though, on what the feature will contain.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I'll just wait and see.......


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> New item on my HR20 Menu this morning called "My Qwest". Anyone know what this is about?


Here's a *link* to what Qwest is.

Rich


----------



## bhuber (Sep 14, 2004)

This link might help http://www.qwest.com/residential/directv/tv_calling_features_faq.html



> What is My Qwest® on DIRECTV®?
> 
> Qwest and DIRECTV bring you My Qwest® on DIRECTV®. These features include:
> 
> ...


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

bhuber said:


> This link might help http://www.qwest.com/residential/directv/tv_calling_features_faq.html


Thanks!


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

An update:...MyQwest was a Menu item for about a day and a half and has not been in the Menu since. Anymore word on this feature?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

here is a more detailed thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2196646#post2196646


Phil T said:


> A few weeks ago a menu option showed up on my HR21-700. It allowed me to play voice mail back on my receiver. It disappeared the same night I noticed it.
> 
> Last week I got a call from Qwest offering to pay me $20.00 to take a survey. The survey was on the Voice Mail and Caller ID application. I told them it had only worked a short time and they told me they would have someone call me. A few days later I got a call from a tech asking me a lot of questions about my modem set up. I was surprised how much he knew about the HR receivers. He had me do a red button reset and had me check some of my network settings on the DVR. He was not able to help me but told me I was part of a "white test" where certain Qwest customers are given a feature before it is released. He said he thought this feature would be released before the end of the year. He said he would have someone else call me.
> 
> ...


I have this feature on my HR20. I disconnected the phone line and caller ID etc comes over the CAT5e. The only complaint I have is the voice mail is a tad sped up.


----------

